# Are Goldens getting bigger?



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't know if I can be counted as a very informed source, but I'll say that my male golden is 67 pounds. Goldens in my area tend to be around 70 pounds or less. I do occasionally meet the 90 pound golden and more often than not it's an overweight dog, as in the picture below that I snapped at the park. My boy is the one in front, in the middle is a mix of other breeds and the boy in the back I was told weighs 90 pounds. A beautiful dog, but clearly carrying extra weight.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I can't speak for the whole breed, but my boy is only about 65-70 pounds. I think the problem is that a lot of buyers WANT a giant golden. I see the same problem in labs, although theirs is a little worse. I've had other golden owners tell me my dog looks small because he's actually the correct size. Backyard breeders are proud of their 100 plus pound monster dogs and brag about it because there are puppy buyers out there who think it's better. There's of course nothing wrong with an oversized dog, they're just as golden as any other, but I find it disheartening when people look at a dog who's in standard and look down on him for being "small." Here he is with my giant father, in his super sized recliner and I still think he looks perfect.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My males are usually 70 pounds or less. If their weight starts creeping and they have been getting their exercise, they are brought in for a complete thyroid panel and if that is fine, all carbohydrates are removed from their diet other than low carb veggies such as greens, kale, carrots, celery etc.

If your golden is over 24 inches at the withers, more weight would be natural. If your golden is 23-24 inches at the withers, 75 pounds is probably a good top weight.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

My BYB rescue Boomer was quite tall and leggy. He weighed right around 85 his entire life and was quite lean.

I do think that the backyard breeders are going for size to appeal to the "bigger is better" market. What we're seeing in labs in Maine are some really big guys who appear to have some Dane in their DNA...that provides both large size and the big blocky head that lab people seem to want. You see these ginormous heads and long, skinny Dane tails quite a bit.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

fishmounter said:


> Is the breed just getting healthier and more robust as the decades go by? .


Bigger does not mean healthier.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

The breed standard has not changed the size of a correct golden, no. But as backyard breeders and puppy mills continue to breed dogs for generations, they continue to lose what goldens should be, and that includes size. Reputable breeders are still breeding dogs within the standard for the most part.

Unfortunately size does not equate health, and oversized goldens actually have reduced chances of living long, healthy lives. 

Keep in mind many of our dogs are artificially taller due to early spay/neuter.


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Bella is 51 lbs at 11 months and I have had people ask if she is a runt or miniature golden! She will likely end up around 60 lbs per our vet and on the other end, I feel like I'm having to explain why she seems so small. Her parents were 65 and 80 lbs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I consider my dogs to be at the bigger end of the standard: My dog Finn is 65 lbs, Copley 77 lbs, Tally 72 lbs and Mystic 74 lbs. My girl Lushie is 66lbs .


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella is the opposite. I think she's a bit below standard. She's right at 50 pounds, probably well be a little less when better weather comes. If I remember correctly her mom was 60 pounds and her dad was around 70.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I was sort of wondering the same. I've always said that Remy is a mutant who clearly came from an irresponsible byb (I got him from a rescue) - he is 4 inches taller and longer than breed standard and is a very lean 90-95 lbs.

But recently a new golden came to his daycare who is as tall as Remy and he came from a theoretically responsible breeder! Don't get me wrong he's a beautiful dog - but clearly well outside breed standard!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm a first time Golden owner, but I did a lot of research before purchasing Comet. I personally found that BYBs in my area breed for size and things other than temperament, health and AKC standards. Most didn't have clearances of any kind and were touting their "extra large" or "English Cream" Goldens and were charging more than the reputable breeders. 

Comet is 52 lbs at almost 8 months and people are always commenting on how tiny he is. He's no full grown, so he looks small compared to an adult… but he's still a puppy. He has always been a bit on the small side, but based on how his slow and steady growth has gone, I would imagine he'll be well within the AKC standards for a male. I have him on Large Breed puppy food and keep him lean. 

I've found similar behaviors with the Newf BYBs… breeding for size, large head, "dry mouth", etc. Where the good breeders concentrate on health and temperament.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Males 23-24 inches in height at withers; females 21 1/2-22 1/2 inches. Dogs up to one inch above or below standard size should be proportionately penalized. Deviation in height of more than one inch from the standard shall disqualify. Length from breastbone to point of buttocks slightly greater than height at withers in ratio of 12:11. Weight for dogs 65-75 pounds; bitches 55-65 pounds.


 This seems fairly reasonable when you consider that dogs showing in the conformation ring are expected to be full height at the time of showing, but not necessarily filled in. They still are expected to be substantial enough - ie at least 65lbs. 

 I think that average weight scale is still pretty good for most goldens who are standard size and proportions. 

Charmy - 24" and weight about 72-74lbs. <- His weight dropped off to 65 at the lowest, but he was ill and underweight. 

Sammy - 23" and 65-72lbs. He gained weight in old age, but it was not healthy weight.

Danny - 25" and 72-76lbs. We had to keep his weight down, but he still looked pretty good within breed standard weight. He did not have the same muscle mass that my dogs have now or that Sammy had, so I imagine that would have bumped his weight up a smidge. In old age, he gained weight - again not healthy weight. 

Jacks - 23.5 and at his best was 76-78lbs. A lot of that keep in mind is muscle mass and bone mass. If he were not as buff a guy back then, his weights would have been lower. He gained a ton of weight last year and is currently between 80-85lbs (had gotten up to 90 at worst). He is overweight and it is bad for his joints + I worry about a heightened cancer risk. My experience with dogs is that when they blimp out in old age, that's when the lipomas start popping out everywhere.

Bertie - last weigh in (last month) - is still right at 68-69lbs. He probably will gain about 5 more pounds as he matures. 

My roundabout answer though is you have a combination of dogs being bred outside of standard and more dogs are simply overweight.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am only familiar with Field Bred Golden's and from what I have seen over the last 10 year many are going for smaller dogs and shorter hair. In competition the speed and agility (style) that a dog shows in working field events is a big part of success. Smaller dogs are generally quicker that the larger dogs. Also, hip problems are prevalent in the breed, breeders tell me that the smaller dogs should have less chance of hip and joint problems later in life. And yes, they all are from parents with full health clearances.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

At 11 months, with a trim waist, Summit has just made it to 64 lbs. His bones are still growing--his head is clearly getting bigger--but I doubt that he'll be over 70 lbs in the end.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito always showed at 67-68 pounds (still weighs the same) and looked the same as the other dogs in the rings, so no, they are not getting bigger at least among breeders who are breeding for correct structure (among other things).
When he won the gun dog sweepstakes at National the judge put for part of his written evaluation, "a big, strong boy....". And this is at 67 pounds.
Here's the ideal body condition of a dog image: http://www.dogchannel.com/dog-health/dog-weight/article_body_condition_scoring_system.aspx . If you look at the middle dog, that's what a Golden should look like when viewed from above.
A comment about feeling the ribs, as they mention in that website, a lot of people don't realize you don't feel the ribs on the dog's side. Dog's don't put on much weight there unless they are VERY obese. Rather, you feel about 1 to 1-1/2 inches to either side of the spine bone. That's where you should easily be able to feel the ribs.
Finally, dog fat is solid. Not wiggly like humans. So a lot of people who bring me dogs that are overweight tell me, but he's solid. Yep. Dog fat is solid.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Standard for males 65-75 lb, females 55-65 lb
(Only read pg 1 so didnt see this was posted above)


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My male golden is full grown and he is 72 pounds. My female is full grown and she is 54 pounds.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Many of my dog's golden friends are the ginormous goldens -- over 100 pounds -- and huge. I have been asked if my dog is a "specialty" golden because he is so small by comparison (68 lbs at 13 months). My dog looks like a peanut next to almost every other golden he plays with on a regular basis. 

People in my area seem to be favorite large dogs and lighter colored goldens. I don't know if this is a trend in other areas, but I do find it amusing when people don't believe me when I tell them my dog is a golden. :doh:


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

The Goldens we run into locally are nearly always larger than the standard. Color varies from medium to dark golden. No light Goldens.

No one in this area has ever questioned that Summit is a Golden.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Most of the Goldens we see around here are of correct ht/wt in the range described in the standard. If we see deviation it is usually toward the smaller end.


----------



## fishmounter (Mar 14, 2010)

Well maybe it's a southern California thing. We did get both of our "large" GRs from reputable breeders and the both have papers showing the long line of their pure breed heritage. We really didn't care about either dog being the absolutely perfect GR, we just wanted a great GR that would be our loved family dog. We had a Golden many years back and he was just the greatest dog in every way I had ever known. When we were able to have a home and yard large enough for this breed again, we got our first boy, then two years later, we got our second. Large or small, we love them all!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just wanted to add, AKC registration isn't the same thing as being "reputable" in my eyes. In addition to that AKC pedigree, are there generation upon generation of complete clearances? Are the breeders out there proving their dogs in a competitive venue?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

fishmounter said:


> Well maybe it's a southern California thing. We did get both of our "large" GRs from reputable breeders and the both have papers showing the long line of their pure breed heritage. We really didn't care about either dog being the absolutely perfect GR, we just wanted a great GR that would be our loved family dog. We had a Golden many years back and he was just the greatest dog in every way I had ever known. When we were able to have a home and yard large enough for this breed again, we got our first boy, then two years later, we got our second. Large or small, we love them all!


No, it's not a Southern California thing. I live in Southern California. It's not a thing here.


----------



## fishmounter (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not trying to argue this thing, but I'm just saying that for whatever reason, I see many, many big ( not overweight) Goldens here and there. Both of my dogs are larger than their fathers, just like I am bigger than my dad when he was my age, and my grown sons are already bigger than me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The reason people are getting *upset*, I think, is because the bigger dogs tend to have more structural problems, and studies have shown repeatedly that they don't live as long, ON AVERAGE. Individual mileage may vary. 
Your dogs are lovely. Love them just the way they are, as I'm sure you do.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I live in Southern California also and I do see a fair amount of oversized goldens out and about, whether just overweight or overall too big. Especially at dog beach in Del Mar. Maybe it's a San Diego thing? Many people I encounter with these dogs enjoy telling me that their golden is 100 lbs, I'm not sure why, but it honestly makes me worried about the dogs when I hear it, for the reasons hotelfor dogs posted above. But it also explains why my vet thinks my dogs, whom are all within standard in height and weight, are "small." I even recall posting on here, when my Jack was a puppy, after our prior vet told me he was too short. He's not. He ultimately earned his AKC championship and is well within the standard on height. 

So that is my long winded way of saying I somewhat agree, but I also agree with the above sentiments, however, that it is not a "thing" in well bred goldens in Southern California.


----------



## mrsamylhurt (Jan 26, 2015)

My puppy is 9 weeks old and to me, she looks older. She's also got huge paws! Her dad was close to 90 lbs, sleek and tall. Her Mom was much smaller. I think she will be bigger than average.


----------



## Beach Golden Mom (Nov 25, 2014)

*Bigger might not be better!*

It's interesting to read everyone's thoughts on size. We've just adopted an adorable 9-month old 52 pound female Golden. We expect she'll top out at less than 60. 

Reading that some people want bigger Goldens is kind of ironic for us. We have a Great Dane so we specifically picked a Golden this time to get a smaller dog.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex is lean and he is about 100lbs and Archer is about 85-90lbs.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

mrsamylhurt said:


> My puppy is 9 weeks old and to me, she looks older. She's also got huge paws! Her dad was close to 90 lbs, sleek and tall. Her Mom was much smaller. I think she will be bigger than average.


She's a cutie! Is she mixed with toller? Noticing the white markings on chest / paws.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

I think large golden's are an exception to the rule. I got Bentley from a local breeder and he was one of seven in the litter. He was clearly the largest in the litter (16.1 lbs at 8 wks) and had a larger head than the rest. Bentley is like several on the forum (Max, Josey) that genes determined him to be larger than the standard. Bentley is 20 months old and weighted 103 this past weekend at the groomer. He is also 27.5 inches at the withers. He is clearly 20% larger than the standard but I can still feel his ribs. He is just a very muscular and meaty dog with large bones. He can easily jump 18-24 inches off the ground to catch a tennis ball on the fly. His brothers also come to the dog park at times and he is clearly much smaller. Here is a picture of Bentley (on right) and his brother Zeke on the left with blue collar. This was taken at 1 year of age. Zeke is right at the standard size (23.5 inches & 75 lbs). It is hard to know what happened and can only be defined as genetics. :wavey:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Both of my boys ended up smaller than their parents. I got myself some little lap goldens! Dog on left is currently 43 lbs, dog on right 47(no I didn't get that mixed up, I have trouble believing it myself). They are under standard, but I find it just that much easier to cuddle! Plus I can use smaller crates and I can easily pick them up when needed, so I haven't really found a downside to the small size.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Loisiana said:


> Both of my boys ended up smaller than their parents. I got myself some little lap goldens! Dog on left is currently 43 lbs, dog on right 47(no I didn't get that mixed up, I have trouble believing it myself). They are under standard, but I find it just that much easier to cuddle! Plus I can use smaller crates and I can easily pick them up when needed, so I haven't really found a downside to the small size.


I agree with you. Our last Golden, Haley, was a little small, and I loved it! It just makes things easier.


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Just back from the vet and Bella is a whopping 52 lbs and is turning 1 on Saturday. They said she is pretty much done, just petite and perfect.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Mack on the left is 95 LBS, his sister with another family is in the high 80's


he is healthy, gets usually a 1.5-2 mile walk at the park everyday at minimum.




big goldens mean even more to love!


----------

